

Barclays hates tech startups - dmytton
http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/05/07/barclays-hates-tech-startups/

======
alex_c
Not to defend Barclays (especially if there are other banks which offer better
terms), but I'm willing to bet that online businesses (especially new ones)
see higher rates of fraud than brick and mortar. If nothing else, carders
trying out stolen CC numbers will do so on online transactions. Not to mention
the whole affiliate network world.

------
anigbrowl
It's a scam. (To those in the same situation) Talk to the competition before
they see one bank get away with it and go all cartel stylee, blaming market
conditions. Banks and other similar businesses don't want to compete on
substance, but on style.

------
sharpn
Very useful information for UK startups in this & linked articles - lots of
options I wasn't aware of, thanks.

------
edw519
"45 day deferred settlement for all software / internet companies. A blanket
policy. No exceptions. No appeals*"

Pretty ironic, ain't it? Their hatred of tech startups has created a great
space for a good tech startup.

